# UBS raises gold and silver estimates...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ubs-lifts-1-month-gold-forecast-88-to-1850-oz-2012-09-10


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That makes sense. Most likely the Fed will announce QE3 in a few days. I think sometime this week Germany's supreme court will rule on the legality of continued bailouts. Gold and silver will take off. They've gone up a lot already.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, we are going to print more money for a future 3rd straight failed attempt potentially as soon as the 13th and your right Germany is suppose rule this week...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

hmmm Germany told to get out or lead...

http://buzz.money.cnn.com/2012/09/10/soros-germany-euro/?iid=HP_LN


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah... lots of market stuff this week. QE3 announcement (or not), German court deciding if they can be part of the bail out (print lots of euro) or not (abandon the ECB efforts) and I think it's the Dutch having an election that is split 50/50 on trying to get bailouts or go with deep austerity.

Any one could send the markets soaring or plumetting, with all three happening pretty much concurrently... make sure your positions are safe. (relatively speaking)


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I think Q3 will be announced during Benarke's (SP?) speech this week, forget what day it is... Anyway, it would make sense that during the speech he will give out details of when and how much, etc... He already said it will happen while out at the summit in WY.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Also, saw a piece today that had comment from Soros stating Germany either needs to get the "#%|&euro;" out or become a leader. 

I think they will back out... It's to their advantage to do so in the long run...

That is the problem with a one world currancy, you have to constantly be bailing out other countries who can't manage their money...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Germany is pretty much the only european country left with any money. They voted to help out the ECB but capped it at (if I remember correctly) 150 billion. A far cry from what is going to be needed IMO. Just another can kicking event.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

$190B Euros was the cap... Honestly smart move, saves them from over committing... Remember we are one of the largest economies, and largest debtors. Greece's total national debt is only $400B but it is 180% of their GPD. Their Main issue was Huge fiscal imbalances developed during the past six years from 2004 to 2009, where the output increased in nominal terms by 40%, while central government primary expenditures increased by 87% against an increase of only 31% in tax revenues.


----------

